
Ask HN: Why aren't desktop OS sold in chips? - strooper
I can&#x27;t think of good reasons for desktop OS manufacturers (i.e. Microsoft, Ubuntu etc.) not distributing their OS in hardware (i.e. SSD or custom RAM sticks containing flash memory along with NVM).<p>The pros of OS in flash memory are-<p>1. The flash memories are cheaper than ever. A single NVM chip in a RAM stick<p>2. Number of laptops&#x2F;desktops without CD&#x2F;DVD ROM are increasing significantly.<p>3. OS in NVM loads much faster than OS in traditional HDD.<p>4. Users won&#x27;t have to go through time consuming install&#x2F;setup cycle, plug-n-play hardware should make the OS ready.<p>5. piracy of OS in NVM (only) will be significantly harder, if not impossible.<p>Any idea?
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
What does (2) have to do with anything, you can get OSs on usb this decade.

------
dozzie
Updates.

